# Yosemite National Park



## Josh (May 4, 2010)

i apologize that these photos are so dark but i took them all the first day when it was... dark and stormy.
this was a great trip, the weather cleared up and it warmed up to about 65 degrees. we saw a few bears, a snake (i'll post the photo when i get it), and some fish but didnt have any luck fly fishing for them.
enjoy!

a rainy/snowy meadow






upper and lower yosemite falls





lower yosemite falls





the merced river with upper yosemite falls behind it





half dome shrouded in clouds





me with a couple friends - reppin TFO in the National Parks!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (May 4, 2010)

Stunningly beautiful. 

I went once as a newlywed and fell into the pool at the bottom of those lower falls, if my memory serves me correctly...

Such a great place to hike!


----------



## Madortoise (May 7, 2010)

Fantastic photos! Thanks for sharing. I miss Yosemite!


----------



## dmmj (May 8, 2010)

Great photos, and what do you mean it "warmed" up to 65?


----------



## dreadyA (May 8, 2010)

Stunning photos. I want to jump into that river


----------



## DonaTello's-Mom (May 8, 2010)

I've been there too. It bring back great memories, thanks for sharing it with us Josh.


----------

